# Planted African Cichlid Tank with Clown Loaches and Shark.



## The_Big_Chill (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi everyone.....I am new to the Cichlid world and so far things seem to be going pretty good. I am attaching pictures of my tank and the fish in the aquarium. I am mixing fish that don't necessarily have the same pH requirements, but they seem to be doing just fine so far. Here are my fish.

4 Clown Loaches
1 Rainbow Shark
3 Acie Cichlids
2 Peacock Chichlids (??) I need some one to confirm that...one is albino (see pictures).
2 Electric Yellow
2 Red Zebra (??) they are both orange so I needs someone to confirm that also.
1 Electric Blue Hap

75G planted aquarium....plants seem to be doing fine. They haven't destroyed them like I hear people say they will.
pH 7.6

No problems so far with aggresion and they seem to be doing well even though Loaches should be in softer water.....they are totally fine and healthy.
See pictures.


----------



## Davey88 (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice set up! This is your first aquarium, right?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Your fishes are still small/young. The Zebras may eventually be the problem fishes in the tank. They may shred your plants, and may become the meanest in your stock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree, wait a year and see how the mix is working. Malawi often do not do well in pairs or even trios. Ideally you would have all-male with one of each and no look-alikes. Or larger groups with lots of females and a small number of males (even one/species).


----------

